# Networking with DC/Va/MD gamers?



## Rechan (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey there. This isn't a call for a game just yet. 

I am looking to move to DC hopefully at the start of next year. Right now, I'd just like to network. Get ahold of people who are gamers so I can keep in touch, find interested persons if/when I start a game.

Looking for 4e gamers, or people who would be interested in the Dresden Files RPG.


----------



## Rechan (Aug 16, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## DonAdam (Aug 18, 2011)

My wife and I moved to Alexandria last week. Let us know when you move here!


----------



## Matt James (Aug 18, 2011)

The DC area is huge as far as D&D and Pathfinder, as well as Warhammer and some other games. Also, there is a great convention that happens each year: synDCon.net

Welcome to the DC area.


----------



## Bretbo (Aug 19, 2011)

There is also DC Gameday, a event that was originally organized here on EnWorld. The next on is Oct. 8 & 9 2011; the new website is still begin developed, otherwise I'd place the link here, so keep a ear to the ground as things develop.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 19, 2011)

There are several gamers in the DC metro area, though an equally large number of playstyles, personalities, and preferences. 

But, yeah, for some reason it seems hard to get a group together (matching schedules, playstyles, etc) but i've noticed once you get a group going, it tends to be somewhat stable as a whole (I mean, people will rotate in/out, but the group entity tends to be around for a few years).

In any case, a 4e or dresden game might be fun if my schedule allows.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm moving to DC in a couple weeks, and I'll also be looking to meet fellow gamers when I arrive.  I'm a little bit burnt out on 4e, but I'd love to play the Dresden Files RPG.


----------

